# Changed the tank, got some new fish, and now fish are dying!!!



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I changed the water in the tank and added 4 new fish and now all the fish are dying. Since I changed the tank two weeks or so ago, two of the new fish have died as well as two of the old ones. I have no idea what could be causing it. Everything in the tank looks clean and looks healthy, I just don't know what to do. I have two older fish and two new ones left, can anyone help me figure out what this could be so I make sure no more fish die?

Thanks much.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

is your tank cycled? what are the water parameters? what sort of fish do you have? did you change all the water at ounce? do you use chlorinator?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

OK you have the same post in salt and fresh. You have the same problem on 2 tanks?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

No just Freshwater. I misposted. I'm sorry!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd like to try to help, but you need to give more info.
How much water did you change, and why only two weeks ago? Maintenance should be weekly. And did you dechlorinate? Your answers could guide us to help you with water quality.
What new fish did you get? Maybe there is a species compatability problem.
How do the fish look before they die? Maybe it's a disease or a parasite introduced form the usual bad fishfarm stock. That would take us in an entirely new direction.
Unless you fill in the blanks a little more, we could go running off in the wrong direction in trying to assist you.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hanky, there are alot of factors with this that could determine what happened. The first question is whether or not the tank was properly cycled. Another factor is how was the water treated prior to the water change. Another possibility is that the new fish are carriers of some sort of illness. Possibly the water temp was off enough to induce shock? This is what we need answered;
-Was the tank fully cycled prior to fish being added?
-What are your water test results
-What was the temp of the water before and after you changed it?
-How long did it take the fish to die?
-Did they display any unusual actions prior to death?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMFFM said:


> Hanky, there are alot of factors with this that could determine what happened. The first question is whether or not the tank was properly cycled. Another factor is how was the water treated prior to the water change. Another possibility is that the new fish are carriers of some sort of illness. Possibly the water temp was off enough to induce shock? This is what we need answered;
> -Was the tank fully cycled prior to fish being added?
> -What are your water test results
> -What was the temp of the water before and after you changed it?
> ...


Yea, I agree, these are alot like the questions I asked the original poster about their tank, but they havent gotten back to us so maybe they're all dead now?

I think you might have me confused with SEYZ who is having the issues.
Thats OK your profile does say that your crazy.*r2


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

lol, sorry hanky. I was at work and must have been rushed!


----------

